# Sight fishing cruising reds



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

So I am slowly getting the hang of this fly fishing thing and I have the bug bad now. I have caught a few reds the last few trips but until today, I had yet to sight a fish and convince one to eat. 
2 weeks ago I went and found some tailing fish. Got within about 50-60 feet and got him to eat. I came tight and he rolled and spit the fly, very disappointing. 
Since then I fully committed to sight fishing a red on the fly.
I set out today looking for tailers. I blew several shots on some fish but stuck with it. The outgoing tide was keeping most of the fish cruising in about 2' of water. I spot a shadow cruising flip a fly and he rolls on it, I make a short strip and hook up about 4' black tip. I fight him for about 10 minutes before the fly pulls. Surprised that I had no chaffing on the leader. 
Work my way back toward the truck and see some mullet. Then I see a slot red cruising behind them headed straight towards me. I stand motionless and let them pass. Once they pass I shot my spoon fly about 3' in front of him. I watch him slow turn and make a short strip and he explodes on it. After a couple of really good runs I bring him in. Took a few pictures and returned him to fight another day.
I know it's just a redfish but sight fishing them on fly had always been a goal of mine and today I was able to do sight fish 3 reds on fly. It was a blast.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Can't get any of the other photos to attach. Oh well, nothing spectacular. Just a couple of reds and some scenery.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:Hey that's spectacular!!!!! I'll be back soon maybe U can show an old guy where some of them just a RF are!! I'm tired of blind casting and hopin'. Couldn't read it all part of my dang page is covered w/crap .


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great read, post and pic! Sounds like you are having fun at this so keep at it and tight lines to you.


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Great stuff. What area were you fishing?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job...Now you gotta hook a bull fer a great fight!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

wtbfishin said:


> Hey that's spectacular!!!!! I'll be back soon maybe U can show an old guy where some of them just a RF are!! I'm tired of blind casting and hopin'. Couldn't read it all part of my dang page is covered w/crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's do it. The fishing is getting better every day.



testoner said:


> Great stuff. What area were you fishing?


This was over in bay county.


----------



## bluskies (Jan 21, 2011)

you've answered a big question for me. I've been wondering for a while about fly fishing for redfish and trout. Can you give me some tips on what flies your using and where I can buy them. thanks


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

bluskies said:


> you've answered a big question for me. I've been wondering for a while about fly fishing for redfish and trout. Can you give me some tips on what flies your using and where I can buy them. thanks


I have been throwing the spoon flies(Duprees) with great results. I have been throwing this weird foam body fly that reaembles a popper but has a rabbit hair body. I caught a really nice red today on it and I absolutely love this thing. I will try and post some pics later.

As far as types of flies, it doesn't matter. I think the presentation is what really matters. If you lay a fly in front of a red subtly enough to not spook, if he's hungry, he will eat.

I'm in Walton county and fortunate to have Old Florida Putfitters, Orvis, and bass pro all within a short drive. That's where I have been buying all my flies.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 9, 2010)

How are those Dupree spoons holding up for ya?


----------

